# Manistee National Forest Turkeys!



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Has anyone ever Turkey hunted the Manistee National Forest in Newaygo/Whitecloud area? If so did you have any luck. Thinking of trying this next year!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, I used to hunt this area almost exclusively years ago when I lived in that area and always filled my tag. Both near White Cloud and near Newaygo/Crotan. I still deer hunt/trout fish that area extensively & the turkey numbers are still very good from what I have seen. I never did encounter too many other turkey/mushroom hunters, just once in a while and also hikers/trail bikers occasionally. This area would be a great choice. I now do all of my turkey hunting in Ottawa County, fall & spring, but miss that "up north" experiance, and may have to think about trying it up there again some day.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks itchn2fish. I have turkey hunted around Ionia county for years but have been up to Newaygo area quite a bit lateley and can hear turkeys gobbling in the national forest. I really wana try it but the season is o ly a wk long and I'll only be able to hunt the weekend. I can have a month long season in Ionia. Guess I'll have to do some scouting when it gets closer and see what I think.


----------



## buckless yooper (Dec 23, 2010)

Leased property there this year for deer hunting, put a spin feeder out and them turkeys had it timed, they would come running. Saw a lot of turkey just about 5 miles out of whitecloud


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

yes i have hunted this area for the last ten years and have always filled my tag. Well not always but it wasnt becuase i didnt have the chance.:lol:


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Thinking I may try it this year. I have a place in Whitecloud where im surrounded by the forest so worth a shot.


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

Well ,now that deer hunting is done. Even though I don't deer hunt. But I read a lot of posts in the white tail forum. Cause that was all that was going on. However ,learned alot about it.
But my passion is spring and fall turkey. You never want to wish days away, But I can't wait until spring gets here.As I mentioned before ,I ground hunt with my Bear 1978 recurve. I find it exciting and challenging.No shot gun for me. Not yet anyway. Sure, I've had my missed shots with my bow. But that is hunting to me. My brother inlaw and nephew keep asking me if I want to take a shotgun out. But I politely pass on their offer. They know that I am set on using my bow. Still waiting to get my first turkey, But I keep on trying. And that is the fun to me.
So as you can tell.I get excited about it.
Happy New Year to everyone, And best of luck !!!!!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Hunting18 said:


> Thanks itchn2fish. I have turkey hunted around Ionia county for years but have been up to Newaygo area quite a bit lateley and can hear turkeys gobbling in the national forest. I really wana try it but the season is o ly a wk long and I'll only be able to hunt the weekend. I can have a month long season in Ionia. Guess I'll have to do some scouting when it gets closer and see what I think.


Why limit yourself to only a week. If you go north of the ZZ line you can hunt for the better part of a month with a 234 tag on public and private lands. South of the line the 234 tag is good for the same time period but only on public lands.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

multibeard said:


> Why limit yourself to only a week. If you go north of the ZZ line you can hunt for the better part of a month with a 234 tag on public and private lands. South of the line the 234 tag is good for the same time period but only on public lands.


I did not realize the 234 hunt was open for state land in Newaygo county. Being from the ZZ area it is restricted. I believe that is what I will be doing, A month should be plenty of time for me to tag a bird. Thanks for pointing that out:SHOCKED:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Hunting18 said:


> I did not realize the 234 hunt was open for state land in Newaygo county. Being from the ZZ area it is restricted. I believe that is what I will be doing, A month should be plenty of time for me to tag a bird. Thanks for pointing that out:SHOCKED:


I think that the 234 hunt is one of the most misunderstood hunts in Michigan turkey hunting. I took a sales person to the big turkey rule sign on the wall in Meijers in Ludington. I made him read the 234 rules out loud three times so he understood the rules. He had just told a guy that the 234 tag was only good on private land around Ludville which is North of ZZ land. Luckily I was there so the guy new what the truth was about 234 tags.

With out having a spring rule book around I am not sure if ALL of Newago county is north off the ZZ line or not any more. I do know that around 12 or so years ago there was discussion of making Newago and Oceana counties part of ZZ land closing over 50,000 acres of public land in each county to turkey hunting with a 234 tag.

I was tipped off about the idea by a DNR biologist so I called Al Stewart, the big shot turkey specialist, about it. He denied it was even talked about. Lying sucker, as a news release came out a few days later that it was discussed and turned down. :rant:

I also called Bob Garner about it before the news release. He was in my face before he even new what I was calling about. Last time I called that NRC member about any thing and was happy to see him gone.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Hunting18.. If you are hunting with that recurve.. No blind, No decoys you are gonna take your lumps.. But dang are you gonna learn alot and fast..


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

multibeard said:


> Why limit yourself to only a week. If you go north of the ZZ line you can hunt for the better part of a month with a 234 tag on public and private lands. South of the line the 234 tag is good for the same time period but only on public lands.


Confused me ! Did you mean to say only on private lands south of the ZZ line ?


*Hunt 0234 is a statewide hunting license valid for all open areas, except public lands in Unit ZZ (southern Lower Peninsula). "


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

timbrhuntr said:


> Confused me ! Did you mean to say only on private lands south of the ZZ line ?
> 
> 
> *Hunt 0234 is a statewide hunting license valid for all open areas, except public lands in Unit ZZ (southern Lower Peninsula). "


Yup an old foggies screw up. Thanks for catching that. 

SORRY FOR THE MISTAKE


PRIVATE LAND ONLY IN ZZ ZONE FOR 234 LICENCE!!


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

multibeard said:


> I think that the 234 hunt is one of the most misunderstood hunts in Michigan turkey hunting. I took a sales person to the big turkey rule sign on the wall in Meijers in Ludington. I made him read the 234 rules out loud three times so he understood the rules. He had just told a guy that the 234 tag was only good on private land around Ludville which is North of ZZ land. Luckily I was there so the guy new what the truth was about 234 tags.
> 
> With out having a spring rule book around I am not sure if ALL of Newago county is north off the ZZ line or not any more. I do know that around 12 or so years ago there was discussion of making Newago and Oceana counties part of ZZ land closing over 50,000 acres of public land in each county to turkey hunting with a 234 tag.
> 
> ...


From what i seen in the book looks like all of Newaygo is is above the zz line. I can't wait until spring!


----------

